# Ike's Fertilizer?



## fifthmanstanding (Apr 11, 2021)

So I've got a lot bigger than I know what to do with, a new 31 gallon tow behind sprayer that I've yet to use and a yard that needs fertilizer. I was looking into liquid fertilizers and stumbled across Ike's Pasture Fertilizer at 2.5 gallons for $40 that claims it'll cover 50k sq feet. At that price it would basically drop my fertilizer expense by $120 considering I was going to go with 4 bags of Lesco. With the product being a liquid I could easily apply that to the yard much faster than having to use a caster but I'm unsure about it. I did a forum search and didn't turn up anything. Was wondering if you folks had any thoughts or experience with it.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Came across this line while researching various compounds and it looks to be a mainstream concentrated liquid line for big box stores as an alternative to the dominant granulars. Both HD and Lowe's carry this brand to ship home/pick up but not available in store yet. I compared a few to the more professional brands and the pricing is similar or slightly cheaper. With that said, I don't care much for branding and look at AI concentration and cost per application. I will probably try out a couple of their stuff like the 3 way weed killer, bifen i/t, and NIS.


----------

